# T5 (4 or 6)lamp ballast wiring diagram.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skooby said:


> Looking at the ballast wiring diagram, black, white, and grey wires to orange quick disconnect. Line on diagram going to grey has a symbol for a switch and letters "sw" next to symbol. Wire push in on line side of orange quick disconnect (for grey fixture wire) is ringed with broken black line, un-broken black line for black. Is anyone else curious? Why use grey? Or does it matter since it's a multivolt ballast?


Try this..http://www.espentech.com/images/catalog/espen_ballast.pdf


----------

